# Selling 2005 Keystone Outback 28Rsds Nice!



## momof9bees (Jun 26, 2012)

We are selling our 2005 Keystone Outback quad bunkhouse trailer only because we need more space for our large family. This trailer is 29'x8' when traveling and 34'x12' when camping. This is a fantastic floor plan and we have LOVED this trailer's storage (seems hard to get in bigger trailers). I cannot find any others for sale out there exactly like this! Rare quad bunkhouse in own separate room. Queen bed pulls out the back and is completely hard sided. Sleeps a whopping 10 people!! Beautiful white country cabinetry, wood looking floors, nice colors, A/C, outdoor shower, outdoor kitchen, awning, two doors, nice and bright windows, tons of storage, pantry in kitchen, large cabinet in bathroom, wardrobes in bedroom and hallway, great condition and ready for a new family. We are moving back to Alaska and would like to sell quickly so we can purchase bigger. Has always been serviced since living here at Broadmoor RV in West Pasco. These quad bunkhouses are hard to find especially with a larger bedroom size for changing clothing or having more than one person standing in the room.

2005 Outback 28BHS travel trailer with Queen bed in slide out, 4 bunks and couch in slide-out. 4,930 pounds dry weight. Easily 1/2 ton towable!

SPECS: CABINETS SPACES AND NUMEROUS STORAGE COMPARTMENTS. SLEEPING AREA: Deluxe Queen Bed Inner Spring Mattress, Wardrobes, 4 Rear Bunks, Sofa (Jack knife, converts to double bed and sleeps 2) & Booth Dinette (seats 4, converts to Double Bed sleeps 2). BATHROOM: Flush Toilet, Stand-Up Shower/Step-Tub W/Skylight, Roof Vent W/Fan, 1-PC molded Acrylic Lavatory Sink, Linen Closet. KITCHEN: 2-Door 6 cu.ft. Refrigerator (Electric/Propane), overhead cabinets, lower cabinets, 3-Burner Range W/Oven, Microwave with vent/hood, 2-Sided Sink W/Sink Cover, large floor to ceiling pantry with Pullout Pantry Drawers. LIVING/DINING ROOM: Galley Counter, Slide-out (incorporates Sofa), TV Shelf/entertainment center, Closet.

OTHER INTERIOR FEATURES: Jasmine Color Decor, linoleum faux wood Flooring, Mini Blinds on all Windows. Lots of Ceiling Lights with wall switches. 6 Gal Gas/Electric DSI Water. Heater, 30,000 BTU Furnace, 13,500 BTU Ducted A/C W/Remote & Timer). Built-In Sound System, AM/FM/CD Stereo, TV Antenna/Cable. Monitor Panel, Smoke Detector, LPG Leak Detector.

Exterior: Awning, Outside Camp Kitchen W/Stove, Outside Shower. Pass-Thru Storage in front, crank out windows throughout. Spare Tire Kit plus many more options. All documents available.

Tows wonderfully! 
Comes from non-smoking,non-shedding pet family. We bought it at one year of age, so we are the second owners. It wasn't used but a few times before us. Has traveled the U.S. on homeschooling trips and even came down the Al-Can highway from Alaska! She is a beauty! We love her! $14,000 OBO!!
Michelle 509-627-7268 Located in Tri-Cities Washington.


----------



## Marcy (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you still have your outback for sale? We have been looking for one but in a little lower price range. We also are a homeschool family located in Hood river, oR. Let me know if it's still available. Thanks.


----------

